# Safe Route from Redondo Beach to Long Beach area



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm doing a long ride down the coast in a few weeks and I am concerned about the best / safest route to use from Redondo Beach to Long Beach area. I have ridden through this area in the past and it was really scary with all the trucks and bad roads.

Does anyone know this area well???

Thanks.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry can't help too much as I only went as far as Rancho Palos Verdes via Palos Verdes Dr. This is a nice route with great scenery and low traffic. But would suggest you contact Debbie Brubaker from the California Dream Ride. She is the ride director of this ride that in went from Santa Barbara to San Diego. She should be able to help you with a safe route from Redondo Beach to Long Beach.

Her email is: [email protected]


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks! I will check with her. If it works out, I will post a follow-up on this thread.

bikerneil


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

You can ride along the ocean beach path and or the road above it when it ends up and along the Palos Verdes Penisula. It as you arrive in San Pedro that you have to make some planning, (before you get to Gaffey, San Pedro's main coastal route), to take a the appropriate few road deviations for short distances so you can get under the freeway and through to the Long Beach side.


----------

